# DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

Here is my DIY artical contribution for the many out there that I have used in the past.








-This covers replacing the valve cover gaskets for a 2000 1.8T (AWD). 
-Should work for any 99-04 engine.
-Perform at your own risk, I take no responsiblity for you following this.








*Torque specs according to Bentley:*
-cylinder head cover to cylinder head.....10Nm (7ft-lb)
-ignition coil to cylinder head cover.........10Nm(7ft-lb)
-ground wire to cylinder head cover.........10Nm(7ft-lb)
*Tools*
-Flat Head Screwdriver
-10MM Wrench & any other large sized wrench
-Ratchet & small extention
-10MM deep socket
-5MM Allen Key w/ ball end
-Vice grips
-Telescoping magnet
-gloves (optional of course)
*Why are we doing this?*
See all that oil sepage along the cover edge? Not good.








*Start dis-assembly process*
-Remove the engine cover
-Using 10MM wrench remove the 2 bolts holding this down








-Remove the bracket and all the bolts holding the coilpacks in place using 5MM Allen Key. Ball end will come in handy if you have it. Remove the remaing bolts for each coilpack. (2 each)








-Remove each coilpack by releasing the clip with your flat head. _Push the square hole in the center and it will click_. Pull out lifiting straight up. (which is really at a 15deg angle)








-I don't know if it is important to keep the same order during re-install, so I made sure to place them in the order I took them out.








-Using your 10MM wrench disconnect the ground wire








-Next release the coilpack wire harness. Use your flat head to pry up each of these plastic anchor pins. (the push back in during the re-assemble)








-Using your 10MM rachet w/ extention remove this bolt in the top right corner of the cover.








-Get your vice grip locked on this spring clip connecting the hose to the cover. Make sure the clip can move freely.








-Take your large wrench and use it to pry the hose off the cover. It may take some force but should pop off.








-Disconnect the cover using the clips at the front and back with your flat head or fingers.








-Using your 10MM ratchet w/extention equally loosen the *9* nuts holding the cover in place. (3-back 3-mid 3-front) Get your telescoping magnet and lock onto the nut and remove.








-Get your flat head and gently pry up on all 4 corners of the cover. Slide the cover up (15 deg) and off the studs.
-Remove and inspect old gaskets. There are two.








*Half Way - have a







*
-Get your gasket sealant and new gaskets ready. Make sure the sealer you choose will not interfere with oil and can handle some heat.
















-Apply the sealant as instructed by product. Make sure to apply to *both* sides to get a proper seal.








-Now is a good time to clean or polish that cover. Make sure it is 100% dry before re-installing.








-Reverse your process making sure to *take your time* and take her for a test run. After 1 week of performing this I had no more leaks.











_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 2:00 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

excellent write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pictures are extremely helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (bluebora20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danger_mouse (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

wow, this is an awesome write up. You should have polished your valve cover while it was off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks!


----------



## dj_dub (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

thanks dude...i need to do this soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (dj_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_dub* »_thanks dude...i need to do this soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I am with you on this! My intake mani needs a pull too!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

Great write up and pics!

_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_-Using 10MM wrench remove the 2 bolts holding this down










That there's the vacuum reservoir.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (jddaigle)*

Great write up, did you put it in the 1.8t Forum too?


----------



## xnes (Jul 17, 2004)

very nice and helpful! thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (xnes)*

Hope this helps


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

awesome post and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for taking the time to do it right.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

nicely done, i have to do this soon, im gonna polish mine while im at it, btw what kind of spray do i use to polish it?


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

also how long did this take you?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

Great write up!


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (rosado2165)*

niceee write up


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

Dude, sweet post, it is just what I needed!


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Turbozo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

nice write up and good pictures to go with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

is the gasket selent really required ¿


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (turboborra)*

No.....








Personally, I never used gasket sealer on any gaskets...no leaks and it prevents a goopy mess.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

very nice...thanks...should be added to the FAQ and DIY threads....


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

My write up would be. take off valve cover, old gasket and plastic thingy covering cams so you can get off the spark plug gasket. reverse and repeat.








Good write up bud.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*

Did you replace the cam tensioner seal?? If not, you'll see oil on the right side of the valve cover. Those always leak before the cover gasket does


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (veedubb7)*

Excellent writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You shouldn't need the gasket sealant though.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i was going to do this. good help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

a Mod should sticky this, or link it to the DIY section
great write up!


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (ChinoTurbo)*

Wow, awesome write up. I need to do this. Leaking oil sux


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (G-Shock)*

if you did a engine rebuild write up it would be a million pictures lol. I dont have the time or energy to documate my engine rebuild process


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Does someone have the bentley?...i remember someone posting the instructions in it to use gasket sealant
Anyone know if its bad to use sealant?


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (dknl)*

Bently says to use sealant as well, just like this DIY does. but i'm still not exactly sure where exactly to put the sealant. does it go on the left and right side, just inside the real gasket? where is the cam tensioner seal?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (anthony_g)*

Used this DIY and replaced mine this weekend. Wrinkle painted the cover red while i had it off too. I used sealant and ran it in the middle of where the gasket would be making contact with the metal, then again in the middle of the gasket before replacing the valve cover.


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

good diy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rtmeikle (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (liltrip1.8T)*

Thanks for the DIY. I may end up doing this soon!
ROB


----------



## mlawless1138 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

Very helpful. thanks for taking the time out to do it.


----------



## MCSKIIER (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (mlawless1138)*

few questions. I am leaking oil somewhere, it seems to be coming from the top of the block. I think its my valve cover gasket. How often do these things do out? And how much was a new gasket? Thanks.


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (MCSKIIER)*

It seems to be fairly common for this gasket to develop leaks on this engine, particularly around the chain tensioner. This is sometimes actually due to the tensioner gasket itself, and not the valve cover gasket. Its best to just replace all three while you are in there. This is most likely your described leak.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (veedubwolfsburg)*

Where is the tensioner chain gasket in the pic?


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_Where is the tensioner chain gasket in the pic? 

Look at figure 5, about half way down the page. Its the rectangle shaped gasket with a curve at one end. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3425946


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (veedubwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubwolfsburg* »_
Look at figure 5, about half way down the page. Its the rectangle shaped gasket with a curve at one end. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3425946

Do those pics work for you? They are broken for me bummer.


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_
Do those pics work for you? They are broken for me bummer. 

Try using a different browser...such as Internet Explorer instead of Firefox.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (rtmeikle)*

Sucks, Just found out I will have to replace my valve cover gasket as well; no wonder why my stuff kept getting dirty.


----------



## eackss (Mar 1, 2007)

_Modified by eackss at 12:32 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## eackss (Mar 1, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Fantos (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (eackss)*

Great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm ridin dirty, gotta do that soon.


----------



## RICKMOVE (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

nice write up and the pics help a lot


----------



## Bug Pimpin (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (RICKMOVE)*

Any other linkage to the pics...they no worky


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Bug Pimpin)*

kinda off topic but does anyone offer a carbon fiber/painted valve cover? (ive seen engine covers in C/F but not a valve cover)


----------



## greg0 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

I have some kind of steel vaccum line going over my valve cover which won't allow me to remove the cover all the way. I have pics if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Royale5)*

great write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (ExTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExTurbo* »_kinda off topic but does anyone offer a carbon fiber/painted valve cover? (ive seen engine covers in C/F but not a valve cover)

BFI offers painted valve covers.


----------



## eleazar1 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (WE20vMK4)*

Thanks for the DIY. I'm about to this today in conjunction with my Timing Belt. 

_Quote, originally posted by *WE20vMK4* »_
BFI offers painted valve covers.

Nice to see someone repping BFI. I used to live really close to them. Good guys.


----------



## 01DansGTI (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the diy. noticed some oil on my spark plugs and a little smoking at start up. changed the gasket, and it's all gone.


----------



## arapcemal (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (veedubwolfsburg)*

Is it possible to have vacuum leak from these gaskets? Or they only cause oil leak?


----------



## drtbmxer (Aug 19, 2006)

If your doing this and not doing the cam adj seal, plan on doing it again real soon. The cam adj seals typically leak much easier/more often than the valve cover gasket. once you replace the valve cover gasket if the adj seal isnt already leaking it will almost definitely start to leak soon after, and you'll need a new valve cover gasket again....just my two cents


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (01DansGTI)*

SO where do you buy the gasket stuff at?? the rubber seals i mean, is there a good website somewhere?

? My spark plugs and coilpack has oil on them.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

SO are you supposed to apply the gasket sealer on both sides of the rubber or just the side that faces downwards?
And is there any reason you did not replace the Cam Gasket?? as listed below...
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...005-1


----------



## drtbmxer (Aug 19, 2006)

ONE side. Never both sides of the gasket


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Now if i could find some help on how to replace the cam gasket seal. Because there is a special tool involved, this is why i asked.
When i did a search for cam gasket, nothing appeared.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (rtmeikle)*

im going to have to try this


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_Now if i could find some help on how to replace the cam gasket seal. Because there is a special tool involved, this is why i asked.
When i did a search for cam gasket, nothing appeared.

exactly...
lets bring this thread full circle... can someone provide some public service about the tension chain/halfmoon gasket?


----------



## cefurod (Jul 29, 2008)

*Torque setting*

I see the torque setting for the valve cover in the first post. Does anybody know the torque setting for the 4 torx bolts for the CCT (http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=275895) - pictured here. Also anyone in the NJ area that can help me do it this week. I don't have the CCT tool or a torque wrench.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Torque setting (cefurod)*

Hey, great write-up man! I'm wondering. Should I go ahead and have the dealer put a new valve cover gasket on when I get my timing belt done by them in a few weeks? - No dealer/DIY comments please.








Wouldn't they already have this much dis-assembled already when they do the timing belt? thanks for any info.


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Torque setting (gli87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli87jetta* »_Hey, great write-up man! I'm wondering. Should I go ahead and have the dealer put a new valve cover gasket on when I get my timing belt done by them in a few weeks? - No dealer/DIY comments please.








Wouldn't they already have this much dis-assembled already when they do the timing belt? thanks for any info. 



Timing belt has nothing to do with the VC. The only thing they take off for the timing belt that is similar to this process is the upper timing belt cover (left side of the engine over the timing belt and cam gear)
Its not a big deal to do it though. Just go here:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/
and order a gasket and do it yourself, and paint or polish the VC while its off. Its $17.50 on there, and I think they have free shipping.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

well done diy. If only there were more with as much effort put into them. 
Also you sure did shine that valve cover up. hahah

_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_
















_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 2:00 PM 6-11-2005_



_Modified by VR6VDub172 at 9:08 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

i think you should pint out that the sealant should only be used on tight bends such as where the camshaft is near timing belt. If its used the whole way around it can actually leak. Ask me how i know lol


----------



## vwgls18t (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

this is a bad ass DIY! BUT when i tried those steps on a 2002 jetta 1.8 i came across a big issue, there r some aluminum tubes on each right corner that i dont know how to remove, if i cant remove them the valve cover cant be removed since they r blocking it...... can ne1 tell me how to remove them? or did ne1 did this type of work on MK4's 1.8t...??? thx


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (rtmeikle)*

bump cus i need this soon.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (rtmeikle)*

bump cus i need this soon.


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (stv1der)*

any pics for this?


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (teknine)*

I need to do this this week at some point. The Bentley says you just need gasket sealant at the four corners of the gasket. Any thoughts?


----------



## AJEngen (May 4, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (bcruze)*

Bump, any one have the pictures for this procedure? Thanks all


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

to hell with this thread, use mine!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4341168

no pictures pssh..


----------



## chuckiebklyn (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Valve Cover Gasket replacement w/ Pics (Stewz-GTI)*

Thank you for all the photos and info. Can you tell me what hose that is that your using the vice grips for in your tenth photo? Mine is cracked and I need to replace it.


----------



## albusv (Dec 10, 2010)

*stubborn valve cover*

Hey guys. I'm having trouble getting my valve cover off and need some additional brainpower. I have seen a few threads on this forum (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2035487), and that ten minute youtube video but neither addressed this issue. I think the youtube guy did actually hit my snag, but ended the video before he finished. So let me know if there's some secret, whether it be a knock, rotation, or extra force. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

albusv said:


> Hey guys. I'm having trouble getting my valve cover off and need some additional brainpower. I have seen a few threads on this forum (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2035487), and that ten minute youtube video but neither addressed this issue. I think the youtube guy did actually hit my snag, but ended the video before he finished. So let me know if there's some secret, whether it be a knock, rotation, or extra force. Thanks in advance.


 We need to know what you cant do before we can help you. Is it one end cant get out, cant losen the nuts, something else...explain what is happening.


----------



## albusv (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> We need to know what you cant do before we can help you. Is it one end cant get out, cant losen the nuts, something else...explain what is happening.


 The rear driver side won't lift out. Here's why 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0jz9mcDlKts/TQKCXLWZ33I/AAAAAAAAACA/oly015a8XkI/s320/Picture+008.jpg


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

albusv said:


> The rear driver side won't lift out. Here's why
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0jz9mcDlKts/TQKCXLWZ33I/AAAAAAAAACA/oly015a8XkI/s320/Picture+008.jpg


 bend that piece. thats what i had to do on mine. its the only way i figured it out.


----------



## albusv (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> bend that piece. thats what i had to do on mine. its the only way i figured it out.


 appreciate it.


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

*R32*

would this process work for a 2004 R32?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

gmoneyR32 said:


> would this process work for a 2004 R32?


 yes if you give me your engine and swap my 1.8t into your car


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> yes if you give me your engine and swap my 1.8t into your car


 hahaha done.


----------



## volkstoby (Nov 24, 2008)

The dealership wanted FIVE HUNDRED dollars to do this!? how is that not a crime?


----------



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

Pacific Volkswagen did my free coilpack emission recall replacement the other day and wanted $715.00 for VCG and cam seals.

I laughed at them.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

just in time since i changed out plugs and noticed some seepage...:thumbup:


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

i have been told to Change the "Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket" as well while doing this, do i need to?


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

Zookie said:


> i have been told to Change the "Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket" as well while doing this, do i need to?


Anyone? on a scale of 1 to 10 How highly is it recommended to change the "Cam Gasket"?

$120 to do just the Valve Gasket or $240 to change both Valve & Cam Gasket. Parts in Labour inclusive.


----------



## saltymkiv (Jan 13, 2009)

albusv said:


> Hey guys. I'm having trouble getting my valve cover off and need some additional brainpower. I have seen a few threads on this forum (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2035487), and that ten minute youtube video but neither addressed this issue. I think the youtube guy did actually hit my snag, but ended the video before he finished. So let me know if there's some secret, whether it be a knock, rotation, or extra force. Thanks in advance.


Lift the valve cover off all the studs then rotate it clockwise to gain clearance. Applying a ****load of force helps. I had to stand on top of my engine with one foot on the rain tray and one foot on my intake mani to get enough leverage lol. :laugh:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

thanks for diy :thumbup:


----------



## Revotunedjetta (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## pGLi (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry to bump this fantastic DIY, but i was just wondering, if i just wanted to 'upgrade' my valve cover for aesthetics, can i keep the same gaskets on? or should i just go ahead and replace them while i'm in there?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^replace it


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

while doing the valve cover gasket I managed to snap one of the corner bolts that hold the valve cover down. I have everything else torqued down to spec and replaced. Should I just chance that it is sealed up good there or what should I do to replace that bolt that comes out of the head?


----------



## novae500 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump. Purchased my first Bw w 138k miles on it and had a leaky vc gasket. Did the repair and had to really bend the line by the driver rear to get the vc off. Gasket bought at advance auto was correct part num for aww, but when opened the package, incorrect gasket. Drove to vw to get the gasket and all buttoned up.


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

ulua4me2004 said:


> just in time since i changed out plugs and noticed some seepage...:thumbup:


 x2. OP, about how long did it take you to do this job start to finish?


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice write up i did mine a few months back and no more oil dripping on my mani:beer:


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

would the symptoms of having oil all over the spark plugs be misifires??? my mom's 02 audi tt will only sputter over 3000rpm's and the spark plugs are oily.


----------



## RanMan84 (Jan 6, 2013)

Great DIY! Much appreciated, just did mine today using this. I've still got to put my valve cover back on but I have to let the new paint cure first.


----------



## 04gti18 (Feb 28, 2013)

first time doing a valve gasket and ..umm and that gasket that goes around the spark plugs. also replaced the spark plugs...took about 1:45 only "problem" I ran into was after unbolting the VC there is a metal hose? that kinda gets in the way that you have to bend..I think the DIY mentions it...anyway, pretty easy..Didn't use gasket sealant.


----------



## TacoVW (Aug 28, 2013)

I know this thread is ancient, but people probably still read it being a diy...

I did this job the other week. I couldn't get past the hardlines. So:

For the back flywheel side of the engine, I put two nuts on the stud, jammed them and pulled the stud out of the head. Makes getting by that hardline cake. No bending needed. 

I also found I had to loosen the two allens holding the bracket that has a hardline on the front of the head, to get around it there.




I didn't replace the tensioner gasket because I'm not paying $40 for the ****ing plastic 'tool'. We'll see if it's leaking there now, I guess...


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

TacoVW said:


> I know this thread is ancient, but people probably still read it being a diy...
> 
> I did this job the other week. I couldn't get past the hardlines. So:
> 
> ...



Cool--- Tell me whats up cause i didnt buy the the other gasket also.... only VGC!


----------



## TacoVW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's looking a bit wet, not nearly as bad but still leaking. I'll have to do the gasket under there too, soon.


----------



## shogue99 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Self diagnoses*

noticed a lot of oil in my engine bay and a little bit of white smoke while idle. no real burning smell but oil is former leaking on the exhaust manifold. not 100% sure its the gasket but replacing it just to rule it out. if this isn't it does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## alhutch (Dec 23, 2001)

*Cam tensioner gasket - AWD vs. AWW engine code*

Never mind.


----------

